# LGV training starts today....



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Wish me luck - 3-day intensive course starts (at 7am!!) followed by the big "T".

:GMC:​
Dougie.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good Luck Dougie!!

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Good luck m8. Mine starts today as well 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Good luck to both of you.

It is a very satisfying experience when you achieve the test certificate, more than it was for the car test, for me anyway.

Best of British.

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Best wishes Dougie and Karl


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Best of luck D&K (and by the way very responsible attitude) not sure I could pass even a car test these days.

Regards Frank


PS D smilies don't work in titles or are you saying you are 8O i mean 80


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Good luck m8. Mine starts today as well
> Cheers
> Karl


Ooo err, missus. 8O How did it go? I drove 125 miles around Grimsby (didn't know it was that big  ) from 07:00 to 16:30 without much stopping (apart from the obligatory Fat Boy's burger  ). Certainly challenging, but I was pleasantly surprised overall.

When's your test?

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Suprising good  Including my driving there and back 6am till 6pm continous driving 

Instructor is excellent I am really happy with the company. Glad I went for one offering one on one tuition now rather than one of the cheaper smaller companies.

Exam on thursday, when is yours?

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Exam on thursday, when is yours?Karl


 8O Mine's on Thursday! WHAT TIME!??

Anyway, how many Yorkie bars did *you* eat? I ate *36*. :evil:

<<note to self - try to get test changed to 06:45 hrs to beat him......>>


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck mate :wink:

I might join you soon :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RR said:


> Good luck mate :wink:
> 
> I might join you soon :wink:


Wot - at the burger van?? :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dougie

Who have you gone with?? I'll keep a look out for ya.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Hehe, My test is at 10:15 :roll: 

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Hehe, My test is at 10:15 :roll:
> 
> Karl


Swine! Mine's at 12:15. :2gunfire:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Dougie
> 
> Who have you gone with?? I'll keep a look out for ya.


Ho ho - I'll bet. I saw two of your wagons today - one in Grimbo & the other blocking my road at Cleethorpes leisure centre as he did an appalling reverse with blue lights on. Was that you?

I'm driving a big red Denby Transport Volvo with "Look out, driven by a complete idiot, phone 01522 ......" in big white letters.



Dougie.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hope you both had better "luck" than i did. failed rigid body twice before finally passing. then, when doing artic, failed, then had one test voided because of brake probs., then had to take trailer for mot on way to test, and got delayed, and missed the test!. finally passed that, too, and believe it made me much safer on the road. in any case, really enjoyed the experience, so have fun!! and hope your pass rate is better than mine.

des


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Des,

What a nightmare (or series of them...)! Glad you passed though.

Day 2: it all seemed to come together - main weakness was forgetting to do shoulder-checks from stationery. :evil: I asked the guy if we could do a mock test after lunch, & we did. The pressure seemed to do it for me - 6 minors (including another 2 bleedin' shoulder-checks.....).

Just tomorrow morning to go, then the big "T" at lunchtime. 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek......

Karl, how did you get on today?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Good luck Dougie & Karl, just enjoy the experience and make sure you give the examiner a smooth drive.

Passed my HGV1 (C+E+1225345, or whatever they call it nowadays  ) 12 years ago and my bike test 1 year later (I think I was hooked on tests 8) ) .

Good luck tomorrow the pair of you.

MHS…Rob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Good luck tomorrow the pair of you.


Cheers, Rob.

Just heard on the jungle drums that another esteemed MHF member is doing his/her (not saying which) training this week, and his/her test on Friday....

It's a secret though.......... Good luck though - you know who you are...



Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Was a really good day today, instuctor tells me I should pass without problems providing I continue how I did today (DOH!! Just jinxed it lol)

I wasn't really expecting to pass tbh. I had a choice of doing 2 days this week or the full 3 days in 5 weeks time. I thought I would take a punt on the two option this week.

Good luck for tomorow Dougie, and good luck for friday ( I know who you are also)

Cheers
Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> instuctor tells me I should pass without problems providing I continue how I did today


Same here. It's the "providing" bit that makes me uneasy.....



gromett said:


> Good luck for tomorow Dougie


Same to you. You'll either be getting Dave or Jim as examiner, apparently. Do *not* upset either of them!! I'm straight after you.

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Are you taking your at the York test center as well? Who are you training with?

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Are you taking your at the York test center as well? Who are you training with?
> 
> Karl


Doh - ignore me.  My brain finally fried. I'm taking mine at Grimsby.

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thats how I feel, My head is fried  

Karl


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> It's a secret though.......... Good luck though - you know who you are...Dougie.


Ahh it's a secret  I think I know who, so I will pm you who I think it is :wink:

Good luck Friday...mystery person 

MHS...Rob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > It's a secret though.......... Good luck though - you know who you are...Dougie.
> ...


80% of our audience said

WAH WAH ................... no, sirree.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LGV test*

Hello

Fingers crossed for both of you.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rob


I have not received your pm yet     All good things come in threes. Glad is was not last friday for the tests though


stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just wishing Dougie and Karl the very best of luck for your tests today. Hope everything goes well and don't forget to look over that shoulder when moving off Dougie :lol: :lol: You know it makes sense :lol: 

Keith


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Passed 

Off to pick up my new motorhome Friday 

Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well done Karl! drinks on you !


John


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Passed
> 
> Off to pick up my new motorhome Friday
> 
> Karl


Well done, mate.

Also passed (3 minors) \/

Off to pick up my new bottle of Talisker in about 5 minutes. 

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Dougie, congrats.
Just waiting for tomorows results 

No beer this week so am off out to have a load tonight 

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Nice one Dougie, congrats.
> Just waiting for tomorows results
> 
> No beer this week so am off out to have a load tonight
> ...


Ah yes - the Mystery Member. :roll:

C'mon *****, we're rooting for you. 

Dougie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Karl & Duggie now has the other one passed :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Well done Karl & Duggie now has the other one passed :?:
> Jacquie


Patience - tomorrow, 12:15 pm test, he/she told me.....


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

my money is on 'a she...'


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driving test*

Hello

Congrats to you both.

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> my money is on 'a she...'


How much? 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Driving test*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> Congrats to you both.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell - much appreciated.

Dougie <wife now en route to Offy for top-up bottle of Talisker>


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Karl and Dougie for passing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well done guys

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well done and congratulations Dougie & Karl  

Good luck tomorrow to the mystery person, whoever you are  

MHS…Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well done chaps


stew


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

squid>?

:lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well did the mystery person pass or not :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

Not Jac and he (or she) will not be standing up until he (or she) has passed   


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear what a pity hope they are ok for Peterborough then :lol: thats if they are going there :roll: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Well did the mystery person pass or not :?:


Well, erm, not yet......... However, it would be unfair of me to say anything on their behalf. I'm sure they will have a positive announcement quite soon.... 8)

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Whoever it is, I wish them luck, im led to believe its quite difficult and more than 50% of candidates fail it first time round.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Snelly,

Well, I've lost the bet, (or maybe the plot) my money was on you, so if its not you who was taking the test on Friday who is it? and when do you take yours? Good luck anyway for whenever it is. 

Hope to see you at Peterborough

Suzanne


----------

